# Some questions from an anxious applicant



## JohnAcbot (16 Mar 2021)

Heya boys and girls, I am currently in 12th grade and am STILL in the process of booking a cfat date due to having my passport and all updated. 
Recently however I’ve been wallowing in anxiety, and would like a couple answers to my questions to be confident enough and crush the CFAT. 

My first question is regarding grades. Unfortunately due to some bad timing, COVID hit in the middle of my 11th year and my grades plummeted from the high 80s to 70s and 60s. I am also responsible for this partly as I allowed my self troubles to consume my perseverance in maintaining good grades.

I decided to take French however to grade 11, and finished that with a solid mark.
I am currently finished the first semester of 12th grade and got 80s and 90s. My school does NOT have a quadmester system either.

I have completed the minimum of volunteer hours BUT I’m involved in several leadership councils for my community and have a member of parliament as a reference. This also goes along with several other EQs like fencing, track and mountain biking prior to COVID, 3 years of cadets, performance level Piano, and in the middle of pilot license obtaining. 

So my question is: will my 11th performance impact my performance this year? This has been one of the burning questions that nobody has been able to answer yet.
Thank you, I am glad for the supportive community here.


----------



## hattrick72 (16 Mar 2021)

CFAT is not a big deal, just a basic aptitude test. I'm not sure how RMC weights the grades, if that is the route you are going; but, with strong grades in your twelfth year, you should be fine. 

Once you get to your interview, be yourself and be honest. 

Good luck


----------



## JohnAcbot (16 Mar 2021)

hattrick72 said:


> CFAT is not a big deal, just a basic aptitude test. I'm not sure how RMC weights the grades, if that is the route you are going; but, with strong grades in your twelfth year, you should be fine.
> 
> Once you get to your interview, be yourself and be honest.
> 
> Good luck


Thank you for the reply. Do you think that RMC might forgive low marks in 11th year this year due to COVID? I imagine I’m not the only person negatively impacted by it.


----------



## hattrick72 (17 Mar 2021)

I'm not sure, just focus on your current semester and take it one step at a time. 

My gut feeling is grade 11 doesn't really matter when you look at the majority of university prerequisites. I have never been on the RMC site to look at theirs, but I would imagine they are the same.


----------

